# SED Paragraph Filter



## Niatross (Oct 18, 2013)

I have the following text in a file (input.txt):


```
Zenyatta (foaled April 1, 2004 in Kentucky) is a [U]retired[/U] American champion Thoroughbred racehorse, winner of 19 consecutive races in a 20-race career. During her racing career, she stood 17.2 hands (70 inches, 178 cm) at the withers and weighed 1,217 pounds (552 kg).

Owned by Jerry Moss and his wife Ann and trained by John Shirreffs, Zenyatta was ridden by jockey Mike [U]Smith[/U] for 17 of 20 starts. Jockey David Flores rode Zenyatta in her first three starts.
```

I want to create a sed filter that I can print from the word "retired" all the way down to the word "Smith". I want to be able to use this filter (in the future) on any paragraph in a text file. I don't want a filter that will only work with the two paragraphs (above). In the future I might want to print four paragraphs in a text file, so the filter cannot be hard coded in such a way that I cannot use it in other situations.

Is a pattern filter the best way in this situation?

Does anybody have a sed filter that I can test against multiple rows in a paragraph?


----------

